# FreeNAS 9.1 Setup Guide



## exzacklyright

This still current?









I'm gonna be putting together a system soon.


----------



## pohtangina

FREENAS is now on 9.2

check their forums as to the changes...( ZFS has upped a version moving forward)
But basic functions I would guess very much the same

currently Im on 9.2


----------

